# New trunk build **COMPLETE WITH PICS**



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Decided to do a build in my wifes car with the gear I had laying around in the closet. Her only demand was "don't take up all my trunk space" ... Luckily she said nothing about me ditching the spare tire  

The full system is installed and playing. The only thing I haven't finished completely is the build outs in the sail panels for tweeters. Right now they are just flushed into the factory panel. Will start that project after Easter and update when finished 

But any who, heres the trunk build!

Vehicle - 2005 Pontiac G6 GT

Head Unit - Alpine INA-W900BT
Processor - Alpine PXA-H100
Fronts - Hertz MLK165's
Subs - (2) 12" Hertz HX300's
Fronts Amp - Audio System Radion 180.2
Sub Amp - Rockford T1500-1BD 

**No Rear Fill** 

Pic quality sucks, only have my phone to use. Also, I always seem to get into the build and forget to take step by step pictures the whole way through, so sorry if it progresses quicker than it should haha. But here you go... 

Removed the spare and built an MDF ring to attach the fiberglass mat to.



















Glass is finished and got the baffle put on, holes cut, and port built. Opted to do the port on the outside for space reasons, also it acts as extra bracing for the baffel. Box is 2.48 cubes net, and is tuned to 36 hertz.










Just doing some test fitting along the way. Also fired em up, they sound great 



















Built the rest of the false floor that trims out the trunk.










Routered in some expanded metal over the ports so I can carpet over them later. Also built a cover panel to trim out the subs.



















Finished the press in grill.










Getting it all carpeted.










FINISHED AND INSTALLED!!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Also, the speakers you see in the rear deck are the stockers...They are not playing, but I do need to remove them to let some more sound through.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks phenomenal.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i'd give it a 9.7...looks really great...i would just come up with a different way to protect the drivers...the bars don't cut it for me...maybe if they were black?


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> That looks phenomenal.


Thanks!!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> i'd give it a 9.7...looks really great...i would just come up with a different way to protect the drivers...the bars don't cut it for me...maybe if they were black?


Actually considered doing them black. But decided on this finish simply for contrast. The drivers will never be in danger. She thinks she needs the trunk space, yet she has never loaded anything in it before haha


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks really good. The detail in the process was what got me. I have to agree with the comment on protecting the speakers though. If this is a wife's ride I'd be using that grill material you use on the ports with and make an insert that can be removed to protect the subs, and the bar grill on a daily basis. I think you probably have enough output that the cover wouldn't make much of a difference, and you could remove the insert if you are showing it off. Just my thoughts on it, also knowing how my wife uses her vehicle 

Overall I really like the execution.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

crx4luke said:


> That looks really good. The detail in the process was what got me. I have to agree with the comment on protecting the speakers though. If this is a wife's ride I'd be using that grill material you use on the ports with and make an insert that can be removed to protect the subs, and the bar grill on a daily basis. I think you probably have enough output that the cover wouldn't make much of a difference, and you could remove the insert if you are showing it off. Just my thoughts on it, also knowing how my wife uses her vehicle
> 
> Overall I really like the execution.


Well thank you! Yes there is enough room in the opening to flush in a piece of quarter inch with expanded metal to fully cap it off for protection. Might take the time to do this after a bit. But seriously, I'm 99% convinced she's never even opened the trunk lol. Even when getting groceries she puts them on the seat haha.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> i'd give it a 9.7...looks really great...i would just come up with a different way to protect the drivers...the bars don't cut it for me...maybe if they were black?


I don't think painting them black would offer any more protection, lol.

hehehe

Jay


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

suzi427 said:


> Well thank you! Yes there is enough room in the opening to flush in a piece of quarter inch with expanded metal to fully cap it off for protection. Might take the time to do this after a bit. But seriously, I'm 99% convinced she's never even opened the trunk lol. Even when getting groceries she puts them on the seat haha.


I got ya on the trunk being used. I just know if it did those cones would quickly become Swiss cheese. I also like the contrast of the unpainted metal.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks great! So...How does She like it??? All that extra sound should be a nice compliment to the driving experience.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> Looks great! So...How does She like it??? All that extra sound should be a nice compliment to the driving experience.


She likes it a lot. Although she never gets it loud enough to enjoy it fully. I only did it since I had the gear. Plus its nice if we road trip thats the car we take, so I get to enjoy it lol.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

I love it!! The op's wife is nothing like mine....mine damn near lives in her trunk. 9.99 on the install


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

mrmill said:


> I love it!! The op's wife is nothing like mine....mine damn near lives in her trunk. 9.99 on the install


Well thank you!!!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

suzi427 said:


> She likes it a lot. Although she never gets it loud enough to enjoy it fully. I only did it since I had the gear. Plus its nice if we road trip thats the car we take, so I get to enjoy it lol.


Thats a win-win scenario! Glad it turned out so well!


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice install. I really like how you cut the base to spare tire well exactly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice install. I really like how you cut the base to spare tire well exactly. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Could you get a pic of the headunit installed? We have an 09 g6 I've been wanting to swap deck out on but wasn't sure how well it would turn out? 


Oh and that trunk looks amazing!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Could you get a pic of the headunit installed? We have an 09 g6 I've been wanting to swap deck out on but wasn't sure how well it would turn out?
> 
> 
> Oh and that trunk looks amazing!


Yeah for sure, I can get a pic this evening when I am home.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

looks amazing, and I really like the bars. nice contrast and give a good look.

one observation though. This is a ported box, yes? did you cover the ports with standard carpet? that will change the port tuning.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

minbari said:


> looks amazing, and I really like the bars. nice contrast and give a good look.
> 
> one observation though. This is a ported box, yes? did you cover the ports with standard carpet? that will change the port tuning.


They are covered with an extremely light felt. In the port area it is stretched to the gills to allow the most air possible. I realize its not the most ideal, but, Its a trunk box in the wifes car, lol, it does sound great, if it was my daily driver I would have done differently for sure. I might do a different insert with grill cloth down the road. But for now I'm over it haha


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry but I am stealing this idea for when I buy a car. Genius with the porting of the box!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

audio+civic said:


> Sorry but I am stealing this idea for when I buy a car. Genius with the porting of the box!!


Haha, well thank you! Steal away!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Could you get a pic of the headunit installed? We have an 09 g6 I've been wanting to swap deck out on but wasn't sure how well it would turn out?
> 
> 
> Oh and that trunk looks amazing!


Again, crap picture quality, and don't mind the finger prints. But here ya go...


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

which radio integration module did you use? Pac? Scosche? Metra?
When we do 2din's in these cars, we use the metra piece that retains all the factory driver info center, and usually mount it in the glove box so it's all still accessible and controllable


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

D-Bass said:


> which radio integration module did you use? Pac? Scosche? Metra?
> When we do 2din's in these cars, we use the metra piece that retains all the factory driver info center, and usually mount it in the glove box so it's all still accessible and controllable


I considered the Metra, but honestly could care less about the DIC, I just set everything where I wanted it and it all retains. Factory Remote Start and everything still works like it should. As for as RAP goes, the accessory coming out of the BCM stays hot till the doors open, so I got lucky and just soldered into that. All I lost by not doing a module was the chime, which I always disable either way because it annoys the hell out of me. Lastly I did use a Pac SWI-JACK for steering wheel controls.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work man, I love the box! This shot is the duck's nuts!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha well thank you!!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

That shot of box is nucking futs!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Love it


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

sweet install.. Does the swi-jack seem laggy at all? Getting ready to install one tomorrow, and am slightly worried by a few of the comments I've seen..
Anything installed in the Z71 sitting in the driveway ?


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

steppinrazer said:


> sweet install.. Does the swi-jack seem laggy at all? Getting ready to install one tomorrow, and am slightly worried by a few of the comments I've seen..
> Anything installed in the Z71 sitting in the driveway ?


Thanks. I have used many SWI-JACK's without any issues, personally never noticed lag. I have always paired with Alpines tho, cant speak to use with any other manufacturer. 

Just recently picked up the Z71, only thing that I have put in it to date is an Alpine INA-910. Put I have gear in the closet ready to go 

- Hertz MLK 2 6.5" Components
- Hertz MLK 165 6.5" Components
- (2) Hertz SPL Show SX380D 15" woofers
- (2) Audison LRx2.9's 2 channel amps
- Audison LRx 2.4 2 channel amp
- Audison LRx 1.2k mono amp
- Alpine PXA-H701 DSP (not sure if I will use this or finally retire it and find something new)

Now to finalize my design and start building...


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Great looking design man!


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

I just found this log and the install looks great. 
I've got to ask how you trimmed the baseboard to match the spare tire opening?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea, when i saw that i was kind of intrigued. looks like you put the router right into the trunk lol.


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

Third, whats the secret!?


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

flush trim bit and a vacuum cleaner before the pic is what i would have done.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

porscheman said:


> flush trim bit and a vacuum cleaner before the pic is what i would have done.


Yep, that's what it looks like. 
He also did a nice job with the panels to finish off the flush floor.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Love it. Very effective boot setup.


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome job, it's super clean. Looks better than my overpriced JL stealthbox


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Where are the amplifiers? :surprised:


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

that looks nice.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> I just found this log and the install looks great.
> I've got to ask how you trimmed the baseboard to match the spare tire opening?


lol, I actually laid the board in the trunk, cut a whole in the middle, and reached through to the underside and traced the opening. I then pulled it out and cut with jig saw.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> Where are the amplifiers? :surprised:


mounted on the floor right behind back seat, under false floor panels.


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice install. I give it a 99.9999


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I forgot to ask when u first posted this. How are the bars installed? Extra deep holes and they slip in like a towel rack? I ask because they look sick!

EDIT: nm I took a closer look at the pics. Routed into the bottom of the baffle. Good call I may steal that for my truck.


----------

